# July Poll



## Foxbat (Jun 19, 2005)

Take your pick for summer viewing


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 19, 2005)

Akira


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 19, 2005)

Big Trouble in Little CHina....fun...fun and some more fun just for the fun of it...


----------



## Alia (Jun 19, 2005)

What is Akira about?


----------



## ravenus (Jun 19, 2005)

Akira is based on a famous Japanese multi-volume manga series spanning over 2000 pages in all. It deals with the Japanese government's experiments to harness the power of humans that can tap their inner energies. Into this game are drawn militant revolutionaries and biker gangs.
It's a packed explosive narrative that constantly spirals outwards with visual and emotional fireworks. It's one of the biggest achievements in anime.


----------



## Alia (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you revenus... Sounds wonderful!
I have to vote for Akira then, although Big Trouble in Little China is a good one too.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 19, 2005)

*finding this really hard to describe* 

ok...akira is set in neo tokyo in 2019. 

It involves a boy called Tetsuo (a member of a biker gang) being taken away by the military when an encounter he has with a telekinetic boy sets off his own supernatural abilities. Tetsuo gets obsessed with finding out who and where akira is, and in his search his supernatural abilities grow. 

And his friends (led by Kaneda) want to find out what happens to him and kaneda gets himself involved with an anti government activist group. 

*hope thats an ok description*


I love this film! Even though the ending still confuses me a bit, but it should definatly be watched!


----------



## kaneda (Jun 19, 2005)

haha, and that took me so long to write that ravenus got there 1st and alia already replied  gosh! lol


----------



## Alia (Jun 19, 2005)

That happens a lot to me too Kaneda... don't sweat it... 
And your description helped a lot! Thanks!!!


----------



## ravenus (Jun 19, 2005)

Incidentally there is a very Lynchian Jap movie called _*Tetsuo*_ whose main character seems very influenced by what happens to *Akira*'s Tetsuo in the later parts of the film. I found it a bit uninvolving on the whole but it definitely has much interest as an experiment.


----------



## Terrorflame The Droo (Jun 20, 2005)

_Akira _Seen it a couple of times need a few more to understand everything.  So much to talk about meaning and influences, and even if you don't understand it it's still very visually interesting.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 20, 2005)

I had to go with Interstate 60 as it was my recommendation in the first place! 

It won't win the poll, but I advise you to watch it if you ever get the chance. 
It's a surprisingly quirky road movie and is a fun watch


----------



## Leto (Jun 20, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Big Trouble in Little CHina....fun...fun and some more fun just for the fun of it...



That's sum it up.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 23, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> Incidentally there is a very Lynchian Jap movie called _*Tetsuo*_ whose main character seems very influenced by what happens to *Akira*'s Tetsuo in the later parts of the film. I found it a bit uninvolving on the whole but it definitely has much interest as an experiment.


 
I'll have to look out for that.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 23, 2005)

Big trouble in Little China is my pick. I like Carpenter's movies with Kurt Russel.


----------



## jjbrainstorm (Jun 24, 2005)

*Big Trouble in Little China is my pick, though the current poll leader Akira would be fun to watch again as well.*

_"When some guy walks in and smacks the back of your favorite head up against a bathroom wall and asks if you have paid your du's, you just remember what old jack burton says at a time like this. Have you paid your du's, yes sir the cheque is in the mail."_


----------



## Leto (Jun 24, 2005)

Two more vote for Big trouble and we'll have a double date. Come on people ! Don't let Jack Burton down. Vote !


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 25, 2005)

This is nailbiting stuff


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 25, 2005)

I just voted for Big Trouble In LC to help build the tension....


----------



## kaneda (Jun 25, 2005)

It feels like there should be some sort of running commetry on this poll, e.g. "and akira is in the leed, but big trouble in little china <if thats what it is called> is catching up, the others haven't eveb made it to the 2nd bend yet"


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 25, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> It feels like there should be some sort of running commetry on this poll, e.g. "and akira is in the leed, but big trouble in little china <if thats what it is called> is catching up, the others haven't eveb made it to the 2nd bend yet"


I like it....


----------



## Leto (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes, but if Big Trouble would take the lead it will save my money as I don't have Akira.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 25, 2005)

Regardless I intend to start a discussion on *Akira* in the Film Club because I really feel it has a lot of aspects that are wrth mulling over and sharing thoughts about.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 25, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> Regardless I intend to start a discussion on *Akira* in the Film Club because I really feel it has a lot of aspects that are wrth mulling over and sharing thoughts about.


 
Would be interesting to know peoples views on it.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 25, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Yes, but if Big Trouble would take the lead it will save my money as I don't have Akira.


 
visa versa for me


----------



## jjbrainstorm (Jun 25, 2005)

Despite being an older anime film Akira has some the best traditional animation sequences done to date. If you are going to purchase any anime this is a good film to start with. I own the special edition. 

That said you just can't beat Big Trouble in Little China for pure popcorn fun, and great lines. Tremors comes close though.


----------



## Leto (Jun 25, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> visa versa for me


Lend my a copy and I can do something for you with Big Trouble.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 26, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Lend my a copy and I can do something for you with Big Trouble.


 
Well if you pay for my return fare for the eurostar I'll come to france to save you the bother of coming to london


----------



## kaneda (Jun 26, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> It feels like there should be some sort of running commetry on this poll, e.g. "and akira is in the leed, but big trouble in little china <if thats what it is called> is catching up, the others haven't eveb made it to the 2nd bend yet"


 
to continue with the running commetry... 

"its neck and neck!!!! who will take the lead" (oooooooo exciting stuff this!  )


----------



## Leto (Jun 26, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> Well if you pay for my return fare for the eurostar I'll come to france to save you the bother of coming to london


As you wish, but Royal mail could do the trick too. And cheaper. anyway i've got some boxes to send to UK.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 27, 2005)

what is big trouble about anyway?


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 28, 2005)

A blustering trucker (Kurt Russel) is present when his friend's girlfriend is kidnap at an airport. Russel and his friend set-out to find her, but she has vanished away into the strange, mystical world below China Town - a place of magic, monsters and kung-fu ruled-over by the evil sorcerer Lo-Pan.

An extremely-fun and well-executed relocation of classic Hong Kong fantasy-actioneers to San Francisco.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 28, 2005)

hmmmmm doesnt sound too bad. i ll have a look for it in blockbusters at some point


----------



## Calis (Jun 28, 2005)

its good and funny too.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 29, 2005)

A dead heat! Discussion threads opening shortly for both movies. Methinks this is the biggest voter turn out so far. Well done folks.


----------

